
Product: ScaleOut StateServer is Memcached on Steroids - ajbatac
http://highscalability.com/product-scaleout-stateserver-memcached-steroids
======
jbyers
The beauty of memcached is that it isn't on steroids. It just works, and works
well from VPS-running-rails-side-project scale all the way up to multi-
datacenter-Facebook-platform scale.

You can't push intelligence into your memcached tier because it's all spine,
no brain. Exactly how I want my cache to be.

------
tptacek
I'm not sure I see what's in here that couldn't be open source within 12
months if enough people actually wanted it. Isn't it a tough sell to say that
the open source stacks can't scale, when the majority of the big 2.0 apps are
built on them?

Stuff like this is what happens to you when you use .NET instead of Python.

~~~
dmose
.NET folks have velocity <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/data/cc655792.aspx>
which is actually pretty nice, albeit late in the market

------
jawngee
Product placement?

